# Does this sound like a reasonable way to price rhinestone transfers?



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm having a hard time coming up with a way to price my transfers... let me know what you think of this (to cheap, to expensive etc)
- Under 600 stones would be the stone count (.01 each) plus $.50
- 601 and up would be just the stone count
-anything over 2 colors would be a .25per color up charge.
What do you think?
so, a 2 color 456 stone transfer would be $5.06. If it had 3 colors it would be $5.31....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like you are purchasing a minimum wage job. You should figure the cost of the template material (total sq inches x the cost of the sq inches in the roll), the transfer tape then you have to add your time and one should add a bit for utilities..etc.. I think you are way low on the 2/3 color jobs...JMO


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Charles!
Anyone else have an opinion? 
My partner and I are selling the bling shirts, jackets , shorts etc...... (mostly to schools, clubs , groups) Anyway, I'm now making the transfers and selling the to our company. I want to be competitive with ohter sources we were using. (I don't want to cheat my company, or myself) That's why I'm asking for help with this. I'm not intending on selling these online or anything.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Just curious, why are you selling them to the company as opposed to the company producing them itself? 

A suggestion could be to have a "set up" charge for each design, this is on top of the price of the actual design itself (per piece). That way you cover some of your other expenses and stuff. If "the company" orders more transfers, you can just charge them for the sheets/designs and not the setup because it's already been taken care of.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

why sell to companies...because some companies are not large mega buck companies and they do not have he equipment to do the rhinestone motifs or templates....that is where my market is...


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Charles, my question was directed towards Misty Ann because it seems as though the company is hers and she's selling them to herself. I was just curious. 

Not sure what the sarcastic comment was, but I guess thanks for removing it *shrug*


----------



## Sharonsews (Aug 24, 2009)

It is a tax thing. I used to work for a company that actually had two entities. One was the manufacturer and one was the retailer. The one company sold to the other all the time. It is kind of complicated, but it just depends how your business is set up. If you are selling to yourself for resale, then you would want to price it as a wholesale product.

Sharon


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually,
I co own the company that sells the shirts. My partner doesn't want to deal at all with the making of the transfers, so I'm doing that seperately.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks. Like I said, I was just curious. Sorry if I was digging or offended anyone.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Not offended at all!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Sounds like you are purchasing a minimum wage job. You should figure the cost of the template material (total sq inches x the cost of the sq inches in the roll), the transfer tape then you have to add your time and one should add a bit for utilities..etc.. I think you are way low on the 2/3 color jobs...JMO


Great advice! 

To add to the advice above....... you can time yourself to see, on average, how many transfers you make an hour. 

Time a run of one color tranfers verses two color tranfers. If it takes you twice as long to make the two color transfers then the transfer price should reflect that. 

After the hour is up, take the number of transfers made and multiply what they sell for each. Then subtract your expenses to get an idea of how much you make an hour. Then adjust your prices to reflect what you want to make.

When we make our transfers we always time each run to make sure the transfers are being made at a pace that justifies the rate we quoted. Plus timing everything helps us to give our customers good time estimates on when jobs will be completed. Knowing how fast you can make 100, 1000, etc. transfers helps out a lot. Hope this helps : )


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys,
I know how to do all that....it just seems that the people who sell on line seem to all be competitive. I was just wondering if they have a per stone calculation or something like that.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Misty,

I just sent you a PM. Hopefully it was useful info.

Brian : )


----------



## hal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am doing quite a few shirts using custom designs we are doing in house. I have a $35 set-up charge for reasonably simple designs and more for complex. I never get less than three times my cost of rhinestones and supplies. I just did a job of 10 shirts of 192 stones for $22.50 each. The shirts cost me $2.90 ea


----------

